# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Deepfake Detection Challenge

## Airicist

Organizer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

deepfakedetectionchallenge.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook just released a database of 100,000 deepfakes to teach AI how to spot them"
The videos are designed to help improve AI’s performance—as even the best methods are still not accurate enough.

by Will Douglas Heaven
June 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Results from Facebook's Deepfake Detection Challenge show how difficult it is to detect deepfake videos"

by Soumyarendra Barik
June 15, 2020

----------

